

Show HN: Find profitable niche in App Store and Google Play Market - wsieroci
http://appsleak.com
Hi,<p>This is my brand new project which helps indie iOS/Android devs discover the most profitable phrase niches in Apple App Store and Google Play Market for their apps and monitor position of their apps in markets.<p>Please give me your feedback :)<p>Regards,
Wiktor
======
dredge
I'm used to playing the "UK, United Kingdom, Great Britain, England..."
guessing game in drop down lists but putting "United Kingdom" in between Gabon
and Grenada is a new one. I'd almost given up looking by that point.

(Presumably the list is sorted by country code.)

~~~
wsieroci
Yes. I have to change this. Thanks

~~~
dredge
Thanks for the interesting tool.

Perhaps a couple of examples (from the time of writing) of niches you've
identified with it would be helpful to first-time visitors?

I know there's the slideshow on the homepage, but after putting a search
phrase in there's nothing that immediately grabs me and makes me think "wow
that's a big opportunity". Perhaps it's just me being mostly ignorant of the
mobile market, but it's some honest feedback.

There's a typo in the App Store/Play headings ("Competiton").

~~~
wsieroci
Yes, I have corrected this typo. Thanks

------
iseff
I'm a founder and CEO at MobileDevHQ[1], a startup focused on App Store
optimization. We have been doing this work for almost a year and a half now
and have built powerful tools for understanding the App Store, including
keyword research and market/niche finders.

Appsleak looks interesting, congrats on launching! The app ecosystem needs
more tools to help it mature and advance.

To those of you interested in understanding markets/niches and keywords in the
app stores, it is important to note a couple main points:

First, there are large differences between Google/other web search volume and
search volume in the App Store. At MobileDevHQ, we do lots of work to uncover
those differences and provide realistic pictures of what is happening in the
app stores themselves. For example, the volume on Google for "puzzles" likely
has little relation to the volume in the app stores.

Also, competition as defined by number of search results is a great start to
understanding the difficulty it will take for you to rank highly for a
particular term, but it doesn't go far enough. At the end of the day, it is
not just about number of results, but also the factors that the app stores use
to rank results, and how "entrenched" those factors are in current results.
You can only begin to understand this with lots of data, which is why we have
been collecting this for years now and have even released a tool we call Sonar
to help developers and marketers understand when an App Store changes its
search algorithm.

There are tons of things I could riff on about App Store search, but those are
the 2 most common thigs I see people missing, so I wanted to make sure I
mentioned those in particular.

[1] <http://www.mobiledevhq.com>

~~~
jscore
Your sales page says:

"We track over 400,000 searches representing almost 50,000,000 results. "

Really? Where do you get this data? Apple is certainly not making it available
(for obvious reasons).

~~~
iseff
We do a lot of crawling various data sources. We spent over 3 years building a
really great infrastructure to do this well. This is how we can present rank
tracking for you and your competitors over time. The last time I checked, I
think the number was actually over 500k... I should update that page!

------
Samuel_Michon
Page says ‘Closed’. Too bad, title piqued my interest.

~~~
kanzure
That page is lying, it's not "Closed": <http://appsleak.com/app/how_it_works/>

------
wsieroci
What do you think about this idea? Please give me your feedback :)

~~~
jcomis
What happened? It just says "closed".

------
rtucea
You misspelled "competition" as "competiton".

Also, the phrases don't really seem good, and seem to be based on unfiltered
web searches, instead of app store searches or at least filtered web searches.

For example with "photo" I get: \- shutterfly \- photobucket \- photo editor
-whited00r_tested.ipa \- walgreens photo \- photo editor

Obviously, aside from the obvious "photo editor", none of these are useful.

Also, it's down now.

The abstract idea is interesting, but the current implementation doesn't seem
useful.

~~~
wsieroci
I think it depends on type of phrase, but yes some phrases will not seem good
because it is still based on searches from Google

------
ja27
Interesting. It's a bit like Market Samurai with app store search results
thrown in. I would love to see it pull in sales and grossing rank figures but
they're a little harder to capture.

~~~
jgmmo
That was my conclusion as well. I'm working on a Market Samurai competitor,
currently in pre-launch at: <http://KeywordSear.ch>

I'm wondering how they got this data, I would love to be able to offer App
store specific research. I agree, sales and gross rank would really be slick.

------
dshanahan
Site's down.

